# Know of any good performance driving schools in SoCal?



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

for a graduation/birthday present, my parents are willing to fund a racing school thing for me. Im interested in road courses, not NASCAR bullshit. Anybody know of some good road course schools in CA that arent too expensive? I found one at the Streets of Willow for $700 for one day(Fast Lane racing school), but they have you drive celica gt's. any other suggestions?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

So-Cal stuntman's association has a performance driving class, but it's expensive... 

I think a school that teaches car control is the best investment. Once you have those basics down everything is much easier.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

http://motortrend.com/features/consumer/112_0407_race_links/


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

rock! Team ONeil is on that list. I went there in 2000. It's in NH and pretty spendy but made a big difference in my car handling.


----------

